# Current market value on these processors



## gcoggins (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Y'all. I'm kind of new to CPU recycling, although we have been recycling whole computers, power supplies, etc for years. I have about 150 lbs of scrap CPUs, and I was just wondering what a fair price would be (per pound) on the following types of CPUs, at current market value. I have received a number of quotes, and have gotten prices that are all over the map, and I just want to make sure that I'm getting a fair price on them before I sell them.

Intel Socket 478 (pinned) Pentium 4 (probably 130 lbs of the 150 are these)

Celeron Green Fiber (non metal top) 

Celeron+Xeon Green Fiber with metal top

Pentium MMX and Celeron Black Fiber

Ceramic 486s 

Gold top Pentium 1 ceramic

Non Gold Top Pentium 1 ceramic

AMD K6 ceramic with aluminum top

AMD K6 ceramic without aluminum top

Winchip2/Cyrix MII

Pentium Pro

Thanks in advance!


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 26, 2011)

This may help.
http://thriftybits.com/
He is middleman so his price is bit less than value. Say that you can take his price and ebay price and find something in the middle of that.


----------



## trashmaster (Oct 26, 2011)

Go to www.boardsort.com

He has good prices and YES he does pay in advance to your paypal befor you ship;;;; :lol:


----------



## MMFJ (Oct 31, 2011)

trashmaster said:


> Go to http://www.boardsort.com
> 
> He has good prices and YES he does pay in advance to your paypal befor you ship;;;; :lol:



And, I'm ALWAYS good for 1/4th that price - when you ship to me first, you pay all shipping charges and give me a couple days to pay out to you..... :roll:


----------



## pinman (Oct 31, 2011)

MMFJ said:


> trashmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Go to http://www.boardsort.com
> ...





This made me giggle.


----------

